# Freeman Loader on a Massey 65 - Pump Shaft Problem



## easygoin4 (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought a 65 this year and the loader parts had been off for some years- I did get all the parts with it, next yr I plan to hook the loader back up.
In the mean time I found an issue:
The hyd. pump shaft that runs thru the axle into coupler on engine was wearing the Steering Arm, it actually wore the 1 1/4" dia. arm 5/8" away. Seems that when the loader was hooked up they would turn the wheel and the arm would hit the spinning pump shaft.
Has anyone heard of this and found a fix, or is it just an adjustmnet of the tie rods so that it will stop on the spindles bfore the arm hits the spinning shaft.


see pictures I hope the show up ...








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'Day easygoin4.
On the second picture it looks like you have tried heating the lock collar on the adjusting rod.
first thing to do is free both track rods up then refit everything leave the two Lock nuts loose and turn the steering wheel so that the steering arm is central ,then without moving the steering wheel adjust both wheels so that they are going straight ahead then tighten the locking bolts,this will then allow the steering arm to turn both ways and not hit the pump shaft.
Happy Days.
hutch.


----------

